# Counting on the Yes and not the No, pivot table question



## sunshne900 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I have a table and I want it to count only the yes, and not the no, how do I do that?


Thank you for the help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 13, 2013)

what I have done in the past is to create a new column in the table 
If( Cell = "yes", 1, 0)


and then used that column and used sum


or you should be able to count and then use filter the for yes



Excel WorkbookAB1QuestionAnswer21yes32no43no54no65yes76yes87yes98yes109no1110no1211noSheet1


Excel WorkbookAB12Answeryes34Row LabelsCount of Answer51165176187198110Grand Total511Sheet4


----------

